# Tokyo Aquarium Fair - 56K Beware!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Our friend, Michael Coy, has generously provided us with some images from the Tokyo Aquarium Fair. Enjoy!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here are some more pictures from the Tokyo Aquarium Fair.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Final set of pictures from the Tokyo World Fair.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Those are very interesting tanks -- thanks for posting them!


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i just love the cows grzing in that lawn, the bonsai tank, and the rain tank.
so awesome!
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

I loved the driftwood pieces!

claire


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

One word, amazing.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Great pictures......thanks for sharing them with us......very interesting


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please note the diversity of actual aquariums. Much more than we have here in the US.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Just amazing! I wish I could have been there!


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that "HC" in the foreground of the 3rd-5th tanks?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Love all of them !


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Can't tell on the 3rd pic but it looks like glosso. Tanks 3-5 looks like glosso is the foreground plant.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

=D> Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Mike!! Thanks for the great pics!! will see ya next year when i get myself there!!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Some of those tanks are absolutely stellar... thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Is this tank an ADA tank? What is the canister on the side?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/files/japan/17.jpg

great photos!!


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

summitwynds said:


> Is this tank an ADA tank? What is the canister on the side?
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/files/japan/17.jpg
> 
> great photos!!


I've never seen an ADA tank like that- I don't think it is.

The canister on the side is a co2 cylinder.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Wow photo#6 and #7 is $4,600.00.


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

www.aquariumfair.com/ 
click on the word after HOME (word is in Japanese) and an English will appear.
Telling about some of the tanks that were at the event.
Gaijin


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm. It was in japanese when I tried to visit.


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

dewmazz, from home i get an english and japanese translation but from my office pc i all japanese.
gaijin


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## JimN (Jun 28, 2005)

I am currently living in Tokyo and also went to the Fair. It was indeed amazing although I have to say that the saltwater set-ups far exceeded the freshwater set-ups. You can view my pictures here (but I confess that most of the pictures were of the saltwater tanks): http://nguyen.smugmug.com/gallery/815242

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## jive (Apr 25, 2006)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Here are some more pictures from the Tokyo Aquarium Fair.


hi,
Can somebody tell me wich plant is the one on the top left of this picture
Thank you


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

jive said:


> hi,
> Can somebody tell me wich plant is the one on the top left of this picture
> Thank you


Tonina sp. 'Belem'


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

what's with those cows XD


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Every time I see pics of tanks from outside the US I get jealous. Why do all our tanks (for the most part) always have that ugly trim? I *love* the all glass or arcrylic tanks just straight up. They look so much better and the contents of the tank are an unhindered view, not framed. Just my $0.02!!! ;-)


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

> what's with those cows


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for sharing al the beautiful pictures......
I love those ADA stuff.....high quality


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice to see an aquarium fair in a public place. This should bring us many new hobbyists. Since it is in open air it doesn't look as separated from the folks. On the other hand I was expecting more Japanese gardening styles. The fair overall seemed less sophisticated as compared to Interzoo-Germany. Both fairs should have different purposes and different categories.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

I wonder how they transported the aquariums with mature set ups to the exhibition.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

RuslanJamil said:


> I wonder how they transported the aquariums with mature set ups to the exhibition.


Exactly my thoughts. How do you move a full planted tank like that?


----------

